# Use of CX bike



## xxmimixx (5 Oct 2012)

I have been told that you are not allowed to CX bikes in Duathlons, have you experienced this? When I checked with at least two local events they said that the CX bike would be ideal.

Thanks


----------



## black'n'yellow (5 Oct 2012)

didn't you just answer your own question there..?​


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (5 Oct 2012)

Probably dependent on how closely clubs/event organisers follow BTF/ITU rules


----------



## palinurus (5 Oct 2012)

Can't see any reason why that would be a problem. Change of tyres, off you go. You could check the rulebook- but I can't imagine there would be a problem- a 'cross bike isn't that dissimilar from a road bike.


----------



## xxmimixx (5 Oct 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> didn't you just answer your own question there..?​


 
No, I just checked my two local ones, maybe they are a minority and most of others dont allow cx? 



T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Probably dependent on how closely clubs/event organisers follow BTF/ITU rules


 
Are there official rules on this?

Thanks for all the replies btw


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (5 Oct 2012)

xxmimixx said:


> No, I just checked my two local ones, maybe they are a monority and most of others done allow cx?
> Are there official rules on this?
> 
> Thanks for all the replies btw


Possibly. Where or how to find them, I can't help with


----------



## black'n'yellow (5 Oct 2012)

palinurus said:


> Can't see any reason why that would be a problem. Change of tyres, off you go. You could check the rulebook- but I can't imagine there would be a problem- a 'cross bike isn't that dissimilar from a road bike.


 
exactly - unless there is a specific rule preventing the use of cantilever (or even disk) brakes in duathlon, then any rule prohibiting the use of a CX bike would be nonsensical.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (5 Oct 2012)

Seemingly the ITU and thus BTF ruling is based on UCI road race rules.


----------



## palinurus (5 Oct 2012)

It would seem unlikely that any organizer would- if there were such a rule- apply it to a local duathlon. If unsure then confirm with the organizer beforehand but I would be very surprised if you ever have an issue.


----------



## LosingFocus (5 Oct 2012)

No-one else has asked, so I will. Road or Off-road duathlons?


----------



## xxmimixx (5 Oct 2012)

LosingFocus said:


> No-one else has asked, so I will. Road or Off-road duathlons?



Good question. Off road.


----------



## LosingFocus (5 Oct 2012)

xxmimixx said:


> Good question. Off road.


 
Thought so. I was looking at the rules of one near me. They stated the the only bikes you could use were hard tail or full sus MTBs. No rigid MTBs, hybrids or crossers.

EDIT: Same it seems for the popular Human Life races: http://www.humanrace.co.uk/events/duathlon/wildman


----------



## fimm (5 Oct 2012)

xxmimixx said:


> Good question. Off road.


 Ahhh that makes more sense. I was about to post that a duathlon will be the same as a (shorter) tri - you'll get everything from TT bikes with all the bling to shopping bikes with baskets on the front...
I can't help with off-road events, though.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Oct 2012)

fimm said:


> Ahhh that makes more sense. I was about to post that a duathlon will be the same as a (shorter) tri - you'll get everything from TT bikes with all the bling to shopping bikes with baskets on the front...
> I can't help with off-road events, though.



Erm... with a strapped up arm??

This was at Holmfirth earlier in the year
http://www.flamingphotography.co.uk/1st-summer-tri-120304

I have seen 'shopping bikes' used!!


----------



## xxmimixx (6 Oct 2012)

LosingFocus said:


> Thought so. I was looking at the rules of one near me. They stated the the only bikes you could use were hard tail or full sus MTBs. No rigid MTBs, hybrids or crossers.
> 
> EDIT: Same it seems for the popular Human Life races: http://www.humanrace.co.uk/events/duathlon/wildman


 
thanks Loosing Focus, that's one of the series I had considered doing, obviously off the list now, as I M NOT HAVING 3 BIKES!


----------



## LosingFocus (6 Oct 2012)

You know you really do need 3 bikes. 

You know you really should buy a dedicated MTB

You know it make sense

Not really helping am I?


----------



## xxmimixx (8 Oct 2012)

LosingFocus said:


> You know you really do need 3 bikes.
> 
> You know you really should buy a dedicated MTB
> 
> ...


 
Not really but MTB is now gone and CX on order


----------

